# mk2 intercooler piping route?



## FlightOfTheRabbit (Oct 23, 2008)

the passenger side route is pretty self explanatory.. but on the outlet to the throttle body, what path do most of you guys go? i've only seen like 1 mk2 turbo 16v in person, and didn't pay much attention to how he did it








pictures would be awesome guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks in advance.


----------



## FlightOfTheRabbit (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: mk2 intercooler piping route? (FlightOfTheRabbit)*

also.. i have a short runner intake on my 16v with a VR6 TB to help give you guys an idea..


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

not a 16v but hope it helps


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

Here's a VR6 I just finished up but you get the idea.


----------



## veeedubsvr6 (May 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (AutobahnTuningSolutions)*

you can sneek it right by the battery with ease.


----------



## FlightOfTheRabbit (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (veeedubsvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veeedubsvr6* »_you can sneek it right by the battery with ease. 

yea.. i want to keep my power steering too, so the little reservoir is like right there. but i like what was done with the VR6 one.. just have to relocate the battery.


----------



## veeedubsvr6 (May 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (FlightOfTheRabbit)*

one example i have (please excuse the mess that was a project picture)

















_Modified by veeedubsvr6 at 5:06 PM 6-2-2009_


----------



## artspeed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (veeedubsvr6)*

Here is an older pic of my setup.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (artspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *artspeed* »_Here is an older pic of my setup.









same deal for me


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

not a 16v but


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0t mk2)*


----------



## FlightOfTheRabbit (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0t mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0t mk2* »_not a 16v but


is the piping painted or powder coated?


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (FlightOfTheRabbit)*

here is mine, not the best picture as you dont get the full idea, but good luck.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scott66)*

behind the grill, pipes go right between the headlights.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (scott66)*


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)




----------

